# couple axle bearing questions...



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

Repairing axle leak. Trying to set end play. I have two steel shims which were originally installed. Both of the shims measure 0.024" thick. If I use two shims, I have 0.015" end play and the axles turn in different directions. I think spec. is 0.002-0.006". If I remove one of the shims, I measure zero end play and the axles still will turn in different directions. However with one shim the bearing is preloaded. I am concerned this will cause the axle ends to rub and generate heat. I ended up using both shims. Can you order shim of specific thickness? Also, the left side (standing at the back facing forward) doesn't have the extra spring. Isn't the left supposed to have two return springs?


----------



## rmissildine (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey dngnmn, which tractor? I pulled the axles in my '52 8n, and I don't remember any springs. Also, the axles will turn in opposite directions when turned by hand.

Roger


----------



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

sorry I wasn't clear. The springs I mentioned is for the brakes.


----------



## rmissildine (Dec 16, 2013)

dngnmn said:


> sorry I wasn't clear. The springs I mentioned is for the brakes.


According to the manual, the left side does have two "return" springs and the adjuster spring for a total of 3. The right side has one return spring and one adjuster spring.

Hope this helps...

Roger


----------



## dngnmn (Nov 13, 2013)

When I received the tractor, it only had one spring on each side. I added the second spring. The end of the spring would rub the inside of the hub and make a squealing noise, so I removed it. I'll try again later. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rmissildine (Dec 16, 2013)

dngnmn said:


> When I received the tractor, it only had one spring on each side. I added the second spring. The end of the spring would rub the inside of the hub and make a squealing noise, so I removed it. I'll try again later. Thanks for the help.


If there is enough room, try installing the spring on the back side of the shoes so it doesn't contact the brake drum. It's been a while since I pulled a brake drum, so I'm not sure if it will install in that manner.

Roger


----------

